# Hi resolution, printable pictures to share?



## wilbret (Oct 16, 2006)

Is anyone interested in sharing hi-res halloween related images to print?
I have a few that I googled up, but not much more. I imagine that the combined resources here would yield some great photos to print for wall art...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I do hope we're not talking about copy right material?


----------



## wilbret (Oct 16, 2006)

*Shouldn't be.*

googled up images shouldnt be a problem. It's a matter of knowing what to search for. I'm not advocating piracy.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

wilbret said:


> Double post. Doh.


Not at all, I just moved it to here.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com is a great resource for pictures. Many of them have a creative commons license that allows you to do anything you want with them and if you have an account, you can often access full-res versions to get prints. You can search for keywords to find the type of images you want. Words like creepy, portrait, victorian, etc. work great.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 16, 2006)

Cool, thanks. I have some nice classic monster pictures and other horror photos. We replace (cover) all of the photos in our house to add a little atmosphere.


----------

